# Why I hate Hollywood



## Sorros (Oct 26, 2007)

*You know why the whole world hates America*
*Every A list actor has gone over seas in europe and asia, trashing the country that has made them rich and famous. For the last seven years.
People like Tom Cruiz, who said while speaking to a group in Toronto, "I felt safer just crossing the American Canadian border. I fear raising my Children in America".
Then they come back apologise, say they were miss understood.
People like George Cloonie, Sean Penn make antimilitary anti america movies.
If you do the research very few of the A list actors have much education. Tom Cruiz, Sean Penn, Marlon Brando, George Harrison and scores of other actors are high school drop outs. This came to light when democrats started calling Goerge Bush stupid (certainly can't tell by his speaking) When actually he had a higher GPA at Yale than Al Gore and John Kerry.
Any way most the A list actors do not have college degrees.*
*They are simple people of priveledge persuing and agenda.*


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2007)

Uh ... is this even a serious post?

In the first place, George Harrison is NOT an American - the Queen would be upset to hear his lineage construed to be so, I'm sure.  Furthermore, Harrison was not really an actor per se, he was a musician - an _excellent_ musician at that; a legend. One of the most spiritual contemporary artists of his time, he flew in the face of a time denouncing religion and soared to the top of the charts with "My Sweet Lord."  A rare kind of artist, I think.  He did not finish at the Liverpool Academy, yet many people of his era did not finish high school in favor of trades work and internship and did QUITE WELL.

Marlon Brando, one of the most famous, admired, inspiring actors of his time argued for and won his right to return to the military academy he attended but would not grace them with his presence again in his final year.  And yet - he inspired so many to entertain.

Sean Penn attended from Santa Monica High School - can't find the record as to whether he graduated or not, but it's insinuated he did ... along with Charlie Sheen, Emilio Estevez, etcetera.

And let's talk about Mr. Tom Cruise.  He graduated from Glen Ridge High and attended a Franciscan Seminary school for a while.  He is well-known to have an involved case of dyslexia - something it has been argued your President GWB has.

I find it interesting you blame the world's dislike of America (strange theory because people are still swarming to us) on a handful of entertainers claiming they are all high school dropouts.

Let's look at some accomplished famous people not in the entertainment business who did not complete high school, shall we?


> *          H.G. Wells*.......best-selling British author (dropped out           to help family earn income; later returned and went on to college)
> 
> *Jim Clark*........self-made           billionaire American businessman; founder of "Netscape"; first           Internet billionaire (17, U.S. Navy)
> 
> ...




You can find more here.


I also found a list on LawBlog of Presidents, candidates and others who never finished law school, if that matters to you.



> President Lyndon Johnson
> President William McKinley
> President Franklin Roosevelt
> President Theodore Roosevelt
> ...



I think there may be other reasons why the world hates America if, indeed, they do.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 27, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Uh ... is this even a serious post?
> 
> In the first place, George Harrison is NOT an American - the Queen would be upset to hear his lineage construed to be so, I'm sure. Furthermore, Harrison was not really an actor per se, he was a musician - an _excellent_ musician at that; a legend. One of the most spiritual contemporary artists of his time, he flew in the face of a time denouncing religion and soared to the top of the charts with "My Sweet Lord." A rare kind of artist, I think. He did not finish at the Liverpool Academy, yet many people of his era did not finish high school in favor of trades work and internship and did QUITE WELL.
> 
> ...


Yeah! What she said! And btw... I make my living in the industry you despise. So I kinda, sorta take offense to this thread. But maybe I'm just not educated enough to know better.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorros said:


> *You know why the whole world hates America*
> *Every A list actor has gone over seas in europe and asia, trashing the country that has made them rich and famous. For the last seven years.*



You're absolutely right.  Here in Canada we absolutely hate Americans because Tom Cruise came out and explained it all to us. In Canada Tom Cruise is a well respected leader and diplomat, not the crazy couch jumping cult member you Americans like to make him out to be.

no wait... I think I have something backwards...


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> You're absolutely right.  Here in Canada we absolutely hate Americans because Tom Cruise came out and explained it all to us. In Canada Tom Cruise is a well respected leader and diplomat, not the crazy couch jumping cult member you Americans like to make him out to be.
> 
> no wait... I think I have something backwards...



You people absolutely slay me!  No more drinking soda pop while reading this board.  No more.  It makes the keyboard sticky when it spews forth!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 27, 2007)

Perhaps the original poster should have named the thread "why I hate actors".  Even then he would be forgetting all of those actors that have put their hart into making films that portrayed the better side of America and the American way of life. 
We should remember that what is said in the press and broadcast over the television is often taken out of context and can be misinterpreted if we do not hear all of what was being said.
Yes there are actors who get quoted because they speak out for or against any world or national event or cause but they expect to be quoted and sometimes quoted out of context and they love it because it keeps their face and name at the top of the list. 
Being against a national policy is not a bad thing unless the person your talking to is a fanatic for that cause.


----------



## tellner (Oct 27, 2007)

It would be amusing if it weren't so horrible.

The lunatic Right has divided the world into two very distinct groups of people. There are 100% True Americans. 100% True Americans support everything the Party wants. They believe everything the Official Propaganda Arm says. 

And there are traitors. Anyone who opposes anything that the Party wants is a Commie Terrorist Traitor Who Hates America. Don't like the President? You hate America. Don't like the Party's policies? You hate America. Despise the War on Science? Hate America. Oppose endless Imperial wars? Hate America. Democrat? Hate America. Queer? Hate America. Muslim? Hate America. I half expect to hear Bill "rub you with falafel" O'Reilly shouting "Shut up! Shut up! Shut up!"

I submit that this sort of poisonous rhetoric and jihad against anyone who isn't a True Believer is the real threat to this country. It's destructive to democracy. It makes a mockery of the Founders' ideals. It has more in common with Stalin or Hitler or Pol Pot than anything you could call America.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 27, 2007)

I hate the cult of celebrity that tells some of these yahoo actors that their opinion, on any and everything, matters, even if they wouldn't know the subject matter from a plate of scrambled eggs.

I don't care what Tom Cruise thinks of the President (whoever he or she may be).  I could care less what Angelina Jolie thinks of the health care system.  I'll listen to Ben Stein... but that's because I know his history BEFORE he became an actor/game show host.  (Interestingly enough -- he doesn't seem to say much compared to some of these others.  As Arsenio Hall might say...  h'mmm.)

I don't care what athletes think of politics or business.  I don't care what actors think of athletes or medicine.  I try to read enough different knews sources to obtain a reasonably balanced view of events, and I decide for myself.  Novel idea, huh?


----------



## Sorros (Oct 27, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Uh ... is this even a serious post?
> 
> In the first place, George Harrison is NOT an American - the Queen would be upset to hear his lineage construed to be so, I'm sure. Furthermore, Harrison was not really an actor per se, he was a musician - an _excellent_ musician at that; a legend. One of the most spiritual contemporary artists of his time, he flew in the face of a time denouncing religion and soared to the top of the charts with "My Sweet Lord." A rare kind of artist, I think. He did not finish at the Liverpool Academy, yet many people of his era did not finish high school in favor of trades work and internship and did QUITE WELL.
> 
> ...


why don't you make a list of repeat rehab graduates, Drug abusing, Actors and singers that have no respect for the law. Or moral integrity. Oh man that doesn't leave out many. No were not talking about lawyers.


----------



## Sorros (Oct 27, 2007)

tellner said:


> It would be amusing if it weren't so horrible.
> 
> The lunatic Right has divided the world into two very distinct groups of people. There are 100% True Americans. 100% True Americans support everything the Party wants. They believe everything the Official Propaganda Arm says.
> 
> ...


Yea those leaders also lopped off heads, killed millions of children and innocent people. They to were the celebrities of there time, they would be part of the looney left.


----------



## crushing (Oct 27, 2007)

tellner said:


> It would be amusing if it weren't so horrible.
> 
> The lunatic Right has divided the world into two very distinct groups of people. There are 100% True Americans. 100% True Americans support everything the Party wants. They believe everything the Official Propaganda Arm says.


 
LOL!  The amusement continues.  Now the world is divided into 'the lunatic Right' and the rest of us normal people!

Thanks for the laugh and continuing the spirit of the OP.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 27, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I hate the cult of celebrity that tells some of these yahoo actors that their opinion, on any and everything, matters, even if they wouldn't know the subject matter from a plate of scrambled eggs.
> 
> I don't care what Tom Cruise thinks of the President (whoever he or she may be). I could care less what Angelina Jolie thinks of the health care system. I'll listen to Ben Stein... but that's because I know his history BEFORE he became an actor/game show host. (Interestingly enough -- he doesn't seem to say much compared to some of these others. As Arsenio Hall might say... h'mmm.)
> 
> I don't care what athletes think of politics or business. I don't care what actors think of athletes or medicine. I try to read enough different knews sources to obtain a reasonably balanced view of events, and I decide for myself. Novel idea, huh?


I think this could be said of any person with an occupation outside of politics. Who cares what the political views are of a plumber or welder or teacher or police officer? It all comes down to whether they did their homework on the politcal subject matter. The problem is celebrities are in the limelight and could influence the average Joe Blow who put them on a higher pedestal.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS

Thread moved to The Study. Please review posting rules and keep the conversation polite and respectful.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator *


----------



## Ray (Oct 27, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> In the first place, George Harrison is NOT an American - the Queen would be upset to hear his lineage construed to be so, I'm sure.  Furthermore, Harrison was not really an actor per se, he was a musician - an _excellent_ musician at that; a legend. One of the most spiritual contemporary artists of his time, he flew in the face of a time denouncing religion and soared to the top of the charts with "My Sweet Lord."  A rare kind of artist, I think.  He did not finish at the Liverpool Academy, yet many people of his era did not finish high school in favor of trades work and internship and did QUITE WELL.


All of my heros are gone...they've either all died or turned out to be just human.  

Unfortunately, the tune of "My Sweet Lord" one of my favorite songs turned out to be unconsiously plagerized.  Harrison was on a talk show not too long before he passed, I was impressed by how he handled it all.[/quote]


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2007)

tellner said:


> It would be amusing if it weren't so horrible.
> 
> The lunatic Right has divided the world


 
OMFG.  Yeah we are divided alright... EVERYTHING has to come down to "left" and "right"

*rolls eyes*

The issue, as far as I am concerned with Hollywood in general, is the Liberal _*Nutbags*_ (and I mean the uber-liberal nonsense spewing freaks, not the average democrat or liberal) have the time and money to get on TV and spout off a bunch of "we hate america too" crap to the rest of the world... in the same way that the Uberconservative closed minded freaks (and by that I mean people who's minds you couldnt change with a bonesaw and a spare brain, not your average republican or conservative) out there do with their "how dare you hate america".  The only thing is it seems that California, being, well, California, tends to produce more of the former than the latter, and then we see em telling the world how horrible a place the US is and running away, instead of working to make it a better place.  

Then, indeed, you have to admit the hypocracy in some of these actors who spout out about crime and gun control, but then make films glorifying criminals, or where they are secret agents killing and blowing things up... doesn't speak well for their cause other than "I want my cake and to scream at the baker who made my cake"

But thats just my .2 cents.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> crazy couch jumping cult member you Americans like to make him out to be.


 
Don't call scientology a cult man, they will sue you for that.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 27, 2007)

Two questions:

1) Who are these Americans who hate the United States?

2) Why the **** do they still live here?


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 27, 2007)

ok, one more question - since Shesulsa fully addressed the OP in the second post and tellner already Godwined this thing like 10 posts ago, why hasn't it drifted off into a discussion of whether any goodwill Harrison garnered with "My Sweet Lord" still exists post-"I Got My Mind Set On You"?  :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2007)

Why I hate Hollywood

I cant understand a thing they say and I swear some of those movies are direct remakes of ones I have seen before And so what if Richard Gere kissed a woman in public come on lighten up... oh wait Thats Bollywood. never mind.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 27, 2007)

People can talk about the evils of Hollywood all day if they wish.  I know that Hollywood gave me The Best of the Best.  Hollywood is okay with me!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> People can talk about the evils of Hollywood all day if they wish.  I know that Hollywood gave me The Best of the Best.  Hollywood is okay with me!



If thats an example of what they did RIGHT... god help us all.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2007)

Actors themselves are a few things:

1.  Pupils and mimes of the human condition.  If you don't like what you see them portraying ... maybe it's time to stop and take stock.

2.  Hugely overpaid so they may be what we expect them to be and more.  If you're buying tickets to see movies or renting them or whatever, quit bitching about actors - this is their job.  If that's not the entertainment you need, go see a pro sports game ... where druggies and rapists put a uniform on and get played to play ball.  No corruption there, nu-uh.

3.  Slave to the directorial process and script.  Well-paid actors take direction well, so they may act a scene out of sync with what they believe or even act a scene they don't believe in because it's their job.  Ya know that whole "hate the war, love the soldier" thing?  Applies here too.

4.  Not responsible for the direction of the country.  Brangelina is not the president, didn't write policy, didn't veto that bill, didn't appoint that crappy justice, didn't successfully hide his own affair while impeaching a president for one.

Ya know ... perhaps you need to hear the news as it goes to Australia ... I hear it's quite different than what Dan Rather used to report.

The ugly truth is this - right now, your government is doing things you think only other countries do.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 27, 2007)

> But maybe I'm just not educated enough to know better.


 
Maybe, but at least your spelling and grammar are correct...


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 27, 2007)

I know a United States Marine.  We were talking once and the subject came up about people vocalizing dissent for this war effort. He told me that he did not agree with what they are saying.  He said that they were crybabies, and he laughed.  Then, he told me that he as a Marine was ready to shoot and to kill to preserve that right that they enjoyed. 

This man counts, because he is a Marine.  You see, its no joke to him.  He is very serious.  He was not doing this for just a job.  No.  He is not joking.  

So, you see, I agree that to be able to dissent against the government is very important.  It is very important to be able to talk very badly about elected officials and the decisions that they make.

This man who is a Marine impressed me with this idea.  The USA way of life is no joke.  And the bottom line of that is freedom.  I have heard if from someone who was shot at to keep it that way!



Lord of the Dead said:


> If thats an example of what they did RIGHT... god help us all.



HAHAHAHA!!!

That movie had Hee Il Cho in it!  I love that movie!


Tonight, I laid my money down and I rented the Movie called "Black Belt Jones 2:  The Tattoo Connection".  It is starring Jim Kelly.  Jim Kelly is a real *Shotokan Man*.  He is no joke!  

Because of Hollywood I get to see these fight sequences and get good enjoyment!  The cinema is a good thing!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 28, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> If thats an example of what they did RIGHT... god help us all.


You mean Chris Penn wasn't really a martial artist?! Damn it! Years wasted!:wah::waah:Next you'll tell me Eric Roberts isn't a master swordsman http://imdb.com/title/tt0101524/


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> 3. Slave to the directorial process and script. Well-paid actors take direction well, so they may act a scene out of sync with what they believe or even act a scene they don't believe in because it's their job. Ya know that whole "hate the war, love the soldier" thing? Applies here too.


 
This is the only point in what you wrote I disagree with.  Because if they are, say... anti gun, they don't need to audtion for, or star in, "Bob Joins the NRA" or "Shooty Shooty Bang Bang"... that can make "Herbie Eats Banannas" or some such.  They have choices too.



shesulsa said:


> The ugly truth is this - right now, your government is doing things you think only other countries do.



And just as a comment on this... this isn't a "right now" issue.  It's been occuring.  Its easy to blame the current administration and say its just them, but the truth is that they are either too stupid or too arrogant to try and hide it as well as those that set the example...


----------



## Sorros (Oct 28, 2007)

Phoenix44 said:


> Maybe, but at least your spelling and grammar are correct...


Ok We got off on the wrong foot. Sorry I affended you. I'm a little sinsitive about spell because i am *dyslexic. *I have overcome it mostly threw drills, consentration and memorization of words. The problem is when you grow up that way, in pre school and the words look backward or inside out, you never really learn to spell well. I also try to spell phonetically. Most the time I just copy and past everything threw Word. It has spell check. 
On the forums I just am to lazy. I apoligize.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorros said:


> Ok We got off on the wrong foot. Sorry I affended you. I'm a little sinsitive about spell because i am *dyslexic. *I have overcome it mostly threw drills, consentration and memorization of words. The problem is when you grow up that way, in pre school and the words look backward or inside out, you never really learn to spell well. I also try to spell phonetically. Most the time I just copy and past everything threw Word. It has spell check.
> On the forums I just am to lazy. I apoligize.


Sorros,

I'm not concerned or critical of your spelling and grammar. But I am concerned about your ignorance regarding the Motion Picture industry. Not everyone in this business falls into the catagory you outlined in your OP.

I've worked with two of the people you mentioned and consider them my friends. And frankly, I get more political garbage thrown at me from the guy that changes the oil in my car. Maybe you can single out Auto Mechanics in your next rant about political BS?


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I've worked with two of the people you mentioned and consider them my friends. And frankly, I get more political garbage thrown at me from the guy that changes the oil in my car. Maybe you can single out Auto Mechanics in your next rant about political BS?


 
Quigon, I don't mean to sound like Im defending the OP, but just because they are friends of yours or work in the same industry doesnt stop some of these people from using their money and influence* to try and  tell us what/how to think politically.

As an example A couple weeks ago, I saw Janine Garafalo (and you will excuse me if I spelled her name wrong) on TV saying that people having hobbies and interests is wrong, they should only be concerned with the state of the government and not being ignorant.  When My auto mechanic shows up on TV saying "Give up everything you love to do and spend your days 24/7 in deep pursuit of nothing but understanding how the government works" I'll be sure and #1 rant about it, and #2 switch mechanics because hes a nutjob. 

*Before _some of you_ try and tell us Hollywood and the Media have no influence on americans... you really need to stop and take a look at this country.  There are enough sheep that if Paris Hilton said "Oh my gawd, like, vote for, like, President Bush again!" people WOULD.  The fact that we are more concerned with what happened to Britney Spears, Oj Simpson, or Owen Wilson than we are about whats happening in Iraq, or even in our own backyards is evidence enough of that.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 28, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> When My auto mechanic shows up on TV saying "Give up everything you love to do and spend your days 24/7 in deep pursuit of nothing but understanding how the government works" I'll be sure and #1 rant about it, and #2 switch mechanics because hes a nutjob.




I'm Bob of Crazy Bob's Performance Auto & Transmission, and I approve this message.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 28, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> Quigon, I don't mean to sound like Im defending the OP, but just because they are friends of yours or work in the same industry doesnt stop some of these people from using their money and influence* to try and tell us what/how to think politically.
> 
> As an example A couple weeks ago, I saw Janine Garafalo (and you will excuse me if I spelled her name wrong) on TV saying that people having hobbies and interests is wrong, they should only be concerned with the state of the government and not being ignorant. When My auto mechanic shows up on TV saying "Give up everything you love to do and spend your days 24/7 in deep pursuit of nothing but understanding how the government works" I'll be sure and #1 rant about it, and #2 switch mechanics because hes a nutjob.
> 
> *Before _some of you_ try and tell us Hollywood and the Media have no influence on americans... you really need to stop and take a look at this country. There are enough sheep that if Paris Hilton said "Oh my gawd, like, vote for, like, President Bush again!" people WOULD. The fact that we are more concerned with what happened to Britney Spears, Oj Simpson, or Owen Wilson than we are about whats happening in Iraq, or even in our own backyards is evidence enough of that.


Maybe we should be more WORRIED about the people that are influenced by Paris Hilton than Paris Hilton using her influence.


----------



## Sorros (Oct 28, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Sorros,
> 
> I'm not concerned or critical of your spelling and grammar. But I am concerned about your ignorance regarding the Motion Picture industry. Not everyone in this business falls into the catagory you outlined in your OP.
> 
> I've worked with two of the people you mentioned and consider them my friends. And frankly, I get more political garbage thrown at me from the guy that changes the oil in my car. Maybe you can single out Auto Mechanics in your next rant about political BS?


Ignorance is such a strong word, I am not ignorant of Hollywood at all, I was and exstra in Jerry Maguire, it was filmed here is Phoenix. I worked with Tom Cruiz and several other people you would recognise. What they act like  in the media and behind the cameras is torally different, they certainly believe they are people of privilige. Most people would be put off by there stars god complexes.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorros said:


> *You know why the whole world hates America*
> *Every A list actor has gone over seas in europe and asia, trashing the country that has made them rich and famous. For the last seven years.*
> *People like Tom Cruiz, who said while speaking to a group in Toronto, "I felt safer just crossing the American Canadian border. I fear raising my Children in America".*
> *Then they come back apologise, say they were miss understood.*
> ...


Maybe ignorance is a strong word. And maybe not.  But your statement above in red highlight is why I have an issue. I may be wrong but I really don't think EVERY 'A list' actor has done this.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> This is the only point in what you wrote I disagree with.  Because if they are, say... anti gun, they don't need to audtion for, or star in, "Bob Joins the NRA" or "Shooty Shooty Bang Bang"... that can make "Herbie Eats Banannas" or some such.  They have choices too.


Well, leave it to me to forget about all the actors who turn down script after script because they cannot morally agree with the subject matter.  For the most part they would be called "unknowns."  

And then there have been actors who engage in a particular role to not only push themselves and the limits of their craft, but to bring about awareness of such people IRL.  I can't believe Anthony Hopkins really eats people (though he is emotionally disengaged from his roles purposely), though there have been some to take on weighty roles for the sole purpose of exposing the problem in society.  :idunno:


> And just as a comment on this... this isn't a "right now" issue.  It's been occuring.  Its easy to blame the current administration and say its just them, but the truth is that they are either too stupid or too arrogant to try and hide it as well as those that set the example...


The purpose of typing "right now" was more of a knock on the noggin - it was not meant to say that only now and never has been done before.  Our government has been doing covert, nasty, oppressive, greedy things for a very long time.  Things we think only other countries do for a very long time.  I'm not the Luny Lefty who constructs machinations against the right - you know that ... but I recognize I could have been more clear.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorros said:


> Ignorance is such a strong word, I am not ignorant of Hollywood at all, I was and exstra in Jerry Maguire, it was filmed here is Phoenix. I worked with Tom Cruiz and several other people you would recognise. What they act like  in the media and behind the cameras is torally different, they certainly believe they are people of privilige. Most people would be put off by there stars god complexes.


I'm familiar with the business and know how they get extras, too.

Some actors are finicky workers and have specific rules when they're on the set for filming.  One person I used to be friends with worked as an extra on a set with Demi Moore - who has contract rules that state no one can look at her, no one can talk to her, no one can come near her in any way on the set or sound stage.  No one.  The director must see her in her trailer or give her direction privately, she will not engage with small talk with anyone on set while they're working a scene.  More weird rules that I can't remember are just ... weird.  But some of them are to aid them in ensuring they stay in character, shield them from weird extras who may accost them, maintain some kind of personal privacy and space.

I can't imagine that all behavior we see actors exhibit and that which we don't is pristine ... however I also can't imagine than anyone else's is either.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorros said:


> Ignorance is such a strong word, I am not ignorant of Hollywood at all, I was and exstra in Jerry Maguire, it was filmed here is Phoenix. I worked with Tom Cruiz and several other people you would recognise. What they act like in the media and behind the cameras is torally different, they certainly believe they are people of privilige. Most people would be put off by there stars god complexes.




WOW - WOW! - I mean WOW!!!!!!!!!

An Extra. 

No way. 

And you got to work with them also. Just friggin WOW!


BTW: I have been an extra before. I watched movies made also. While an Extra for OOS that is "Out of Sight" for those not familiar with the Biz. If an extra talked to one of the main stars, that extra was escorted out. If you bothered them or asked for Autographs you were escorted out. This was not the rules of the actors and actresses (* Because I did meet and J-Lo and I did talked to her. Not that she would remember  *), but a rule of the director. The actors would talk to you and sign because you were a fan. But there was a job to do and it took up soooo much time to get everyone to get an autograph.

Sorry for the sarcasm, but being an extra in my book does not make one in the know of the business.  It does give one a step more of knowledge, but not in the KNOW. Of course that is in my opinion. 

Did you get paid in scale? Did you have a talking roll? (* I did, I was yelling as part of the fight crowd  *)   Were you bumped  off of the set because of some beautiful blonde in a red dress showing up for day two and taking your spot at a table for background shots? NICE! Yep that happened to me. You see she was in the know becuase her talent agent got her dinner with one of the assistants who got her a night cap with the director. 

Me, I just talked to J-Lo on the way back from the bathroom because some guy was macking on her hard, and her handler was off running an errand. She talked to me actually, and had tried to get me to stay and talk on my way down to the restroom. But Ihad been waiting for so long that I really had to go, so I smiled told her I would be back. She smiled and said good. The talk was nothing about the weather and what I thought of the shoot and the scene so far. Also she was trying to give the guy a cold shoulder while sitting on a table swinging her legs.  She looked to me to be a young woman I have seen lots of in Bars looking to the big guy or bouncer for help to get the guy off her that will just not take no for an answer. So I helped.  her handler and security showed up,  and were going to escort us  both out.  But, J-Lo  Or Jennifer Lopez if one prefers,  put her hand on my arm and said he is ok, I stopped him to talk to him. I have no idea who this guy is. So, they dragged him out while he was screaming. 

I was let back in on the first day after being banished, by the director to the upper reaches, as my hwir cut was too close to George's. Some assistant brought me back in which is why I was able to be part of walkers int he back and then on day two to be sat. (* see above on how that worked out *). The point here is that there were a bunch of people who made the first day's takes, but they were busy getting signatures from George so they were escorted out. The scene had to be re-shot. NICE! 

So while your experience may have been different. I would hate to say you are in the KNOW. I would say I am ignorant, as I have only scene a couple of films here in Detroit made, and been in one. Ignorance is not bad. It means you do not know, which is ok. Now if someone had said stupid, then I would be with you on being upset and your point. 


Peace


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Rich, was the movie you worked on the classic Gigli? LOL. I shouldn't laugh, we made that one.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 29, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> The purpose of typing "right now" was more of a knock on the noggin - it was not meant to say that only now and never has been done before.



Well, I know you well enough to know what you meant by that, but I also know there are people here who beilieve otherwise... I was just feeding off your comment for their behalf...

As far as the other thing goes, I'm not saying you HAVE to do/agree with/be into something to portray a role about it.  I would assume that Anthony Hopkins isn't a cannibal.  But if a Card Carrying Peta Member who had been known to throw red paint on people wearing fur made a movie that glorified the Fur Trapping industry... to make a couple bucks and get their name known?   Um... yeah.  It would be like me making a movie whos sole purpose was to glorify the 2 party system.  Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Hey Rich, was the movie you worked on the classic Gigli? LOL. I shouldn't laugh, we made that one.


Opps. Now that I re-read your post, I see it wasn't Gigli.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> BTW: I have been an extra before. I watched movies made also. While an Extra for OOS that is "Out of Sight" for those not familiar with the Biz. If an extra talked to one of the main stars, that extra was escorted out. If you bothered them or asked for Autographs you were escorted out. *This was not the rules of the actors and actresses* (* Because I did meet and J-Lo and I did talked to her. Not that she would remember  *), *but a rule of the director*. The actors would talk to you and sign because you were a fan. But there was a job to do and it took up soooo much time to get everyone to get an autograph.


That's true also - the actors aren't always the one (in fact are rarely the one) to rule the set.  Directors, set managers, grip crew, producers ... there's a lot more ego to a closed set than can come from the biggest name.

We also have to remember a couple more things - actors are people with all their flaws and attributes.  Some are all right, some are really not ... most are just trying to make a living.  When I've been around anyone of celebrity I always try to treat them with respect but as normal people and I don't try to take advantage of the moment to tell him/her how huge a fan I am or how much I I wish I could get an autograph or whatever.  They're people trying to live life with everyone staring at them, spying on them, gossiping about them, manipulating them, selling them, buying them ... you name it.  

I'd rather someone use their celebrity to speak out in a manner for which they feel responsible to do so (politics, social awareness) than to just flash their booties for ratings and money, barter their children for the next hit and inspire girls to be tramps, tramps, tramps.  Last I checked, Whoopi Goldberg, Tom Cruise, hell even Tom Selleck are all American citizens and they have just as much right to speak about what they think is right and wrong with this country as anyone else.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> That's true also - the actors aren't always the one (in fact are rarely the one) to rule the set. Directors, set managers, grip crew, producers ... there's a lot more ego to a closed set than can come from the biggest name.
> 
> We also have to remember a couple more things - actors are people with all their flaws and attributes. Some are all right, some are really not ... most are just trying to make a living. When I've been around anyone of celebrity I always try to treat them with respect but as normal people and I don't try to take advantage of the moment to tell him/her how huge a fan I am or how much I I wish I could get an autograph or whatever. They're people trying to live life with everyone staring at them, spying on them, gossiping about them, manipulating them, selling them, buying them ... you name it.
> 
> I'd rather someone use their celebrity to speak out in a manner for which they feel responsible to do so (politics, social awareness) than to just flash their booties for ratings and money, barter their children for the next hit and inspire girls to be tramps, tramps, tramps. Last I checked, Whoopi Goldberg, Tom Cruise, hell even Tom Selleck are all American citizens and they have just as much right to speak about what they think is right and wrong with this country as anyone else.




Yes while doing security and bouncing at places that had some big names or previously were big names, they were people who wanted to get through the night for the most part. Some that were new to it wanted everyone to kiss their ***. They soon found out though that they could get no where if security did let them in or had already escorted them out so now they were in breach of their contract and unable to perform and not get paid. Most places would be like wow get rid of that security guy. I said no problem just do not call me again. Not sure why, but if they were performing they always behaved after that. If they were just visiting, they realized having a number 1 or top ten meant nothing to me and they had to follow the rules just like everyone else.  

As to politics, I have no problems with people speaking out. I have a problem with them when they think I am wrong is I disapear. Note: This works with all types who are Political, be they actors or not.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't understand the obsession with celebs regardless of whether or not they're reinforcing talking points friendly to my political affiliation or not. Just 'cause I liked Jack Sparrow doesn't mean I'm interested, or really even more inclined to listen to Johnny Depp's opinion on much of anything past him commenting on acting. 

They attract more attention yeah, but who actually became an environmentalist because Richard Gere said so? Is Tibet free yet? Are we all converted to Scientology because The Cruise jumped on Oprah's couch?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2007)

Clint Eastwood - Mayor, Carmel California 
Ronald Reagan - California Governor, U.S. President 
Jesse Ventura - Governor of Minnesota 
Glenda Jackson - British Member of Parliament 
Fred Thompson - U.S. Senator 
Helen Gahagan Douglas - U.S. Congress 
George Murphy - U.S. Senate 
Sheila Kuehl - California State Senate 
Arnold Schwarzenegger - Governor of California 
Fred Grandy - U.S. Congress  
Ben jones - U.S. Congress 
Sonny Bono - U.S. Congress


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 29, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Clint Eastwood - Mayor, Carmel California
> Ronald Reagan - California Governor, U.S. President
> Jesse Ventura - Governor of Minnesota
> Glenda Jackson - British Member of Parliament
> ...


But... each of them put their money where their mouth is (or was).  

And, several of them weren't the loudmouths that many celebrities are prior to their running for office.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2007)

Marginal said:


> I don't understand the obsession with celebs regardless of whether or not they're reinforcing talking points friendly to my political affiliation or not. Just 'cause I liked Jack Sparrow doesn't mean I'm interested, or really even more inclined to listen to Johnny Depp's opinion on much of anything past him commenting on acting.
> 
> They attract more attention yeah, but who actually became an environmentalist because Richard Gere said so? Is Tibet free yet? Are we all converted to Scientology because The Cruise jumped on Oprah's couch?


 
You know this is a really good way to orient yourself.  People are people irregardless of fame, social status, money, position, etc.  Just because someone speaks does not mean you have to listen or agree with what is said.  Likewise if someone speaks about something we should not ridicule them but instead weigh their words to see if there is any truth in them.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 29, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Last I checked, Whoopi Goldberg, Tom Cruise, hell even Tom Selleck are all American citizens and they have just as much right to speak about what they think is right and wrong with this country as anyone else.



True, true.

So when do You or I get to go on "Good Morning America" or "Access Holywood" and tell everyone what we think, and that they should think like us?

It's one thing, IMO speak about what they think is right and wrong with this country, and another altogether to get on these shows where they ahve a worldwide audience who will listen soley because of their celebrity status and not because they have any kind of informed opinion. (Which some of them do, I am sure... but cmon, we've all seen some doozies come out of Hollywood who think 2+3=Carrot.)


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 29, 2007)

Y'know, I still haven't forgiven that rat bastard Wilford Brimley for trying to tell me what kind of oatmeal to eat.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Opps. Now that I re-read your post, I see it wasn't Gigli.




You quoted yourself and said Gigli twice. Hehehe :lol:  

Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> But... each of them put their money where their mouth is (or was).
> 
> And, several of them weren't the loudmouths that many celebrities are prior to their running for office.


 
I know, I was just pointing out that there are a few cross overs


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 29, 2007)

Being influenced by the political views of celebrities makes about as much sense as trusting a fitness video made by Doctor Phil or Jane Fonda.  I once saw a televised political panel discussion that included Alanis Morissette.  It happened that Alanis Morissette was pretty bright and well-informed, and I liked her in _Dogma_, but why should I want to listen to her on a political panel?

Having said that, celebrities have as much right to express their opinions as the next guy.  You can't claim you want "freedom" but then deny it to anyone who disagrees with you.  Of course, you also don't have to buy tickets to their movies.  It'll be a cold day in hell before I see a Mel Gibson movie.

Oh, and one more thing.  When you earn $20,000,000 for 6 months work on a movie, I'm not going to cry when you find you've forfeited your privacy.  Go build a restaurant in your house instead of going out in public.

Gigli. There, I said it.


----------



## Sorros (Oct 29, 2007)

I think most of your have missed my point. No one wants to deny any ones right to free speech. My problem with Hollywood Actors is they travel all over the world, and trash the very country that has made them filty rich and famous.
They have done this for going on seven year, Made there antimilitary, antiamerica movies. Then come back here and say "oh i was miss quoted."
They hear Rosie say 911 was and inside job. They hear hear Robert Redford trash us, over seas like he did this week. They hear all Gore tell the world the United States polutes more than any country in the world, when India and China polute ten times as much as we do.
Of course the rest of the world doesn't hear the retraction".
You can down play it all you want. Actors have tremendous influence on our youth and how the rest of the world sees America.
I was in the Air Force stations in Turkey, when the series Dallas was a hit.
It was Turkey's number one show. You should have heard the questions when I told people I from TEXAS. I have lived over seas three times for years. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 29, 2007)

Phoenix44 said:


> Being influenced by the political views of celebrities makes about as much sense as trusting a fitness video made by Doctor Phil or Jane Fonda. I once saw a televised political panel discussion that included Alanis Morissette.


 
Because you are smart enough to seperate those things.  While I think Steven Colbert is a bright, well informed man, I think he is a lousy choice for president, but they say that he has a...79%? (it was in the 70's) support of the people... so obviously Celebrity status counts for somthing with the masses.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 29, 2007)

Lord of the Dead said:


> Because you are smart enough to seperate those things.  While I think Steven Colbert is a bright, well informed man, I think he is a lousy choice for president, but they say that he has a...79%? (it was in the 70's) support of the people... so obviously Celebrity status counts for somthing with the masses.




There is a lot of truth in that statement.  Look at the current governor of California.  The 'govenator' was elected by the demographic that votes the least... My (collage age) demographic.  His celebrity status made him identifiable.  I'm not saying he is good or bad... that for another thread which I'm sure exists already.  But I digress.  Don't discount the celebrity fanatic faction when thinking about the voting population.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 29, 2007)

Laura Ingram wrote a book a few years ago entitled "Shut up and Sing". That pretty much sums up my opinion of the socio-political opinions of entertainment celebrities.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 30, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> It's one thing, IMO speak about what they think is right and wrong with this country, and another altogether to get on these shows where they ahve a *worldwide audience* who will listen soley because of their celebrity status and not because they have any kind of informed opinion.


 
Seems to me, that if there is a 'worldwide audience', .. who will listen ... "soley because of their celbrity status" and "not because they have any kind of informed opinion" ... 

... that blaming Hollywood is pointing the finger of blame in the wrong direction. 

Of course, pointing that finger of blame in any other direction, might just involve pointing it in a mirror, and nobody likes to do that.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 30, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Of course, pointing that finger of blame in any other direction, might just involve pointing it in a mirror, and nobody likes to do that.


 
Yeah Mike, you know me... I get giggly like a schoolgirl everytime my personal idol Brittney Lohan comes on the screen, and I bow to the box on the wall while chanting "I will obey"

Hey, arent you one of the people who rant all the time about the people who listen to what Hannity has to say and believe him?

Oh, but I'm the hypocrite who should be pointing a finger at myself...


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 30, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Yeah Mike, you know me... I get giggly like a schoolgirl everytime my personal idol Brittney Lohan comes on the screen, and I bow to the box on the wall while chanting "I will obey"
> 
> Hey, arent you one of the people who rant all the time about the people who listen to what Hannity has to say and believe him?
> 
> Oh, but I'm the hypocrite who should be pointing a finger at myself...


 
I'm not certain that the sarcasm is required. 

And no, I seldom talk about the people who listen to Hannity (or whomever you choose to substitute). I talk about how Hannity (or Severin or Graham) are not truthful. 

That this thread could get to fifty plus posts indicates that there are many people who believe the idea encapsulated in you said. You said it quite succinctly. And to be honest, in the best way for me to include as a quote, and point out the ridiculousness of this argument. 

The argument often comes from the right wing / conservative / Republican point of view ... that "hollywood" has undue influence. But, doesn't this supposition run against the conservative point of view. Don't the conservatives tell us that we should all be 'rugged individuals' who practice 'personal responsibility'. If all the 'rugged individuals' all over the world swoon when Natalie Maines tells us she wishes President Bush wasn't from Texas (Texas is not in Hollywood, by the way), those people who believe Ms. Maines are hardly the rugged individual so sought after by the conservative point of view. If the whole world is made up of lemmings, then blame the lemmings. 

One more thing ... I can't think of anyone who might more define "Hollywood A list" than someone like Norman Lear. And, this bastard is such a ****ing trader that a couple of years back, he spent eight point two million dollars of his own money to buy one of the few remaining original copies of the Declaration of Independence. And then the selfish ******* sent it on a tour around America, so that we citizens, from all around the country, could see an original copy of the founding of the country. He's such an *******.

See ... I can use sarcasm too.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2007)

Yet with all the celebrity supporting the left, the few of them supporting the right and the vast sums of money spent by both sides to get their message to the people ... there are still relatively few citizens who exercise their right to vote.

Here is a link to a university research project on voting statistics.  If you can decipher the census bureau data, here's that too.

In short, the only states who had at least half of the VEP (Voting Eligible Public) turn out for the 2006 election:

Alaska
Michigan
Minnesota (The highest with 61.3%)
Missouri
Montana
Oregon
Rhode Island
South Dakota
Vermont
Wisconsin
Wyoming

The lowest VEP percentage is the District of Columbia at 28.7%.

So 43.7% of the VEP voted in 2006.  Why not the rest?  With all the hero-worship and celebrity influence, why can't we get more people to vote?

Less than half the people in the nation are influenced by what they see and hear to get out and vote.

Personally, I think if you haven't been poor, you can't value the plight of the poor.  If you've never been famous, you can't pity the famous.  If you've never been unwed and pregnant, you can't understand all that this means.  If you've never been in charge of people and had to make crucial  business decisions, you can't truly value the plight of business.  If you never study the Great Depression and how social security and welfare turned our nation around, then you'll never be supportive of SS and Welfare.  

One must dig and learn for themselves, plain and simple.  However - many people do walk this earth glued to their cel phones, laptops, blackberries, etcetera ... living in their own virtual universe and not aware of their individual significance as part of the whole.

So no matter who is screaming what - half of us feel left out.


----------



## Balrog (Oct 30, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I think there may be other reasons why the world hates America if, indeed, they do.
> 
> Good luck to ya.


 
More jealousy and sour grapes than hatred, in most cases.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2007)

Balrog said:


> More jealousy


 
You know I use that arguement on my wife (she is not from the US) and she just doesn't buy it.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 30, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Yet with all the celebrity supporting the left, the few of them supporting the right and the vast sums of money spent by both sides to get their message to the people ... there are still relatively few citizens who exercise their right to vote.
> 
> Here is a link to a university research project on voting statistics. If you can decipher the census bureau data, here's that too.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... California is not on the list? What does that say for the Hollywood influence? They (Hollywood celebrities) don't seem to have much influence in their own state.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Hmmm... California is not on the list? What does that say for the Hollywood influence? They (Hollywood celebrities) don't seem to have much influence in their own state.


 
That's because the *TERMINATOR* is in change :uhyeah:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 30, 2007)

Ill believe that celebs opinions dont mean anything when I can get on a TV show and spout my BS whenever I want. Then have that be "news" for the following weeks and have every BB on the net buzzing about my opinion on say gun control.


----------



## Sorros (Oct 30, 2007)

You know to a celeb even bag media attention is good. what ever keeps them in the public eye.
By the way what are the little gold orbs under the banners on peoples profiles.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm posting this ONLY as evidence that there is more diversity of thought in Hollywood than you usually hear about in the media.  Hollywood as a whole is not a useful grouping for making assertions.  As always, Your Mileage May Vary with regard to the content.

Ron Silver: How to Get the World to Like Us


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 31, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm posting this ONLY as evidence that there is more diversity of thought in Hollywood than you usually hear about in the media.  Hollywood as a whole is not a useful grouping for making assertions.  As always, Your Mileage May Vary with regard to the content.
> 
> Ron Silver: How to Get the World to Like Us


 
Thats F-in great! Why is it that guys like him are not out on the talk shows or making speeches? (I know why, im just being sarcastic).


----------



## Sorros (Nov 9, 2007)

Once again Tom Cruiz  and Hollywood make Lions to lambs, another antiAmerican film. Trashing the country that made him rich.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2007)

"Undone not by its heart (which is in the right place) but by its stilted, obvious, one-sided presentation..." 

http://www.mercurynews.com/movies/ci_7403361?nclick_check=1


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> "Undone not by its heart (which is in the right place) but by its stilted, obvious, one-sided presentation..."
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/movies/ci_7403361?nclick_check=1



You have to be a subscriber to see the article


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorros said:


> Once again Tom Cruiz  and Hollywood make Lions to lambs, another antiAmerican film. Trashing the country that made him rich.


Have you seen the film?


----------

